

Sony to cut global workforce by 10,000 - reader_1000
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/09/sony-job-cuts-idUST9E8EC00Z20120409

======
ekianjo
Hardly unexpected. In the past year, Sony made more profits through its
financial operations (investments and so on) than its numerous products
divisions. When your core business is not the core of your profits, you have a
problem.

~~~
pagekalisedown
Also worth mentioning is the failure of Vita to compete against Apple. Sony
might want to concede their defeat in the portable market and concentrate
their energy on the Playstation 4.

~~~
ekianjo
It's slightly too early to discount the Vita. Its sales are sluggish but so
was the 3DS one year ago. People were quick to bury it dead, but look: now the
3DS is the fastest selling system ever, even ahead of the DS. The only thing
the Vita needs is a price reduction AND a few good games.

------
markokocic
Does anyone knows areas where jobs will be cut? Sales, engineering, software,
...?

